# Not shifting out of Park



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

My 2010 Routan just starting being stubborn getting out of Park. Took we 5 minutes turning van on and off and playing with the lever. Anyone experience this? Thank you


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

Lets check the easiest things first...

1. Does the lever actually move out of park, but not really get in gear? 
... or is lever stuck stuck in park?

2. When you apply the brake to shift out of park, do the brake lights come on? This will affect #3.

3. Do you hear a click every time in the dash? That is the park lever interlock relay.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Brake interlock*

If the shift lever interlock becomes difficult, and the lever won't come out of park, there is a way to move the lever by pressing the button under the round cover next to the shifter. Remove the cover, and press the button with a pen or screwdriver. That will release the lock. This was designed so the van could be moved if the battery goes dead and needs to be towed. Sounds like your van interlock needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

Took it to the dealer, they think the brake signal is not consistently transmitting. The service rep is keeping the car to do the ignition recall servicing. Thinks that will solve the problem.


----------

